# A disaster waiting to happen...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday was another *Wednesday with Weltyk*. While we try to be careful, every so often something like this happens. 












So, keeping with our high safety standards, we decided to move the beer off the track. We forgot that the K-27 is a bit larger than most locomotives...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are More pictures of Wed steamup http://picasaweb.google.com/weltyk/WedWeltyksJune1808


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
What a tragedy! Were you able to sop up some of the beer? 
Wouldn't it be safer to move the K-27 off the track? Where are your priorities?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh the Humanity! Hahhahahahahaa!!! Thats funny!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Another good reason to not drink whilst driving/training, or alcohol and fire do not mix!! LOL/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A link to Bob's Photos 

Carl, 

We do admit it was a waste of a perfectly good beer, and we are deeply ashamed. It won't happen again.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently, this is a common practice at steam-ups all over the country..... beer drinking that is. However, this one was kept safe from the train. At the last minute the loco was pushed off the decking on to the ground before it hit the almost empty beer bottle. The train was seriously damaged, but the beer bottle was OK. Close one....


----------



## dartracer (Jan 3, 2008)

Disgusting ALCOHOL ABUSE!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Never had beer-train related distasters despite the "symbiotic" relationship of model trains and beer. As for the operators, the most model railroad fun I have ever had involved a boatload of Newcastle ale and my friend's large prewar tinplate O collection on a hardwood floor... 

A friend did have a situation once with a Merc W126 S class in his shop that had a beer left on top of the battery or other flat surface and some other guy decided to slam the hood down.....bottles make "outie" dents before shattering apparently!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

You didn't have a straw handy ? It takes a while for the beer to soak in? 
unbelievable! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the time I set a paper plate of baked beans on Bob's live steam track at the Queen. Didn't realize people were still running trains. hehehe Nothing derailed, and luckily the beans were off to the side of the plate and didn't get on the train, but I did end up with two #1 Gauge oil streaks across my plate.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Would that be a beer-end collision?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

What is that locomotive in the last photo, with the beer bottle? May just be the photo, but I don't know that I've seen one like it before. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, 
Great looking narrow gauge hopper cars in that train!


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

Whether or not it's a disaster depends on the quality of the beer. As long as it wasn't an ice cold Aussie beer, then no harm done. However, I am impressed to see beer glasses, you fellas are very civilised! Of course, I would expect nothing less from you Tom, running proper British Engines.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont think its serious,,its not real beer! now if it wasa 'Coopers" ale. 

Gordon.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 06/19/2008 12:50 PM 
What is that locomotive in the last photo, with the beer bottle? May just be the photo, but I don't know that I've seen one like it before. 
Matthew (OV)



That is a highly modified k27 to represent a Oahu Railway loco...


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I live in California wine country. A more likely disaster on my track is a wine glass placed carelessly in the right of way. Just this evening a scaled 1.5 foot diameter x 4.5 foot long wine bottle cork would have derailed my new Accucraft 4-4-0. if it hadn't been for the quick response of an alert bystander!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

If one was running an alcohol fired engine it is less likely to happen, we rather but the boiled spuds into the loco than the gut...


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting! Would love to see more photos of it...


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 06/19/2008 5:07 PM 
Posted By SlateCreek on 06/19/2008 12:50 PM 
What is that locomotive in the last photo, with the beer bottle? May just be the photo, but I don't know that I've seen one like it before. 
Matthew (OV)

That is a highly modified k27 to represent a Oahu Railway loco...

I'm pretty sure it's a "highly modified" C-21. Here are some more photos....


----------

